
Facebook Begins Building Its Own Data Center In Oregon - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/21/facebook-data-center/
======
davidw
Ok, not the most exciting bit of news, but as a native Oregonian, it's kind of
cool/interesting, especially since Prineville is, unlike Google's data center
in The Dalles, not even remotely close to much else.

